# Sockeye Salmon



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just tried this for the first time this week. I just baked it in the oven (covered in tin foil to keep it from drying out.)

I love regular salmon, but I liked the Sockeye even more!


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

Sockeye, a/k/a red salmon, flesh is firmer and 'sweeter' (i.e. tastier or more falvorful) due to the krill (shrimp-like marine invertebrates) they consume. I think the krill may be responsible for their red spawning color as well.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I just tried this for the first time this week. I just baked it in the oven (covered in tin foil to keep it from drying out.)
> 
> I love regular salmon, but I liked the Sockeye even more!


I love Sockeye and only recently became a convert. I've had it several times this summer and it's excellent. I recommend grilling it on a piece of cedar and serving it with a little dill sauce (and a nice chilled glass of Sauvignon Blanc). Outstanding!


----------

